# Long Island storm video



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys.. Made a quick vid of the storm we had here. Crazy drifts and a ton of snow. Enjoy.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

nice video and good musical choice!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

BMB Plowing;1175206 said:


> nice video and good musical choice!


haha thank you


----------

